# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  cousins se shaadi...........

## khawab

cousins se shaadi ho sakti hai kya???
 bhui yeh to bari hi ajeeb baat hai :blush:

----------


## manni9

Ajeeb kyun :x :x

Even i think it's better,aap 1 doosray ko jaante hain,aap ko maloom hea ke Lardke aur LArdki ke Chaal chalaan kese hain,Kya pasand kerte hain aur kya nahi.
Jub Islam main Vorbid nahi hea tou problem kya hea??

----------


## syeda

i no manni ji ap aisa kiyun ke rahe ho..lolzz
well han ye to heek hai cousins mein shadi karna koi ajeeb nahi hai

----------


## manni9

^ kyun keh raha hoon ??
 :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

ye to ap khud bohot achi tara jante ho

----------


## manni9

aap ko mere dil ki battain kese patta chall jatti hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

jab ap batao ge to pata nahi chalein gi kia???????:P

----------


## manni9

me nay kub??
Ab kya me aap ke Khabon main aake apni baatain battatahoon?

----------


## syeda

lolzz khabon mein nahi apne bataya tha na

----------


## manni9

ab meri baaton ko bhool bhi jaya kero kabhi :P

----------


## CreamPuff

The thought of cousins marrying makes me nauseous. My cousin is like a brother to me. I dunno about others but I would never marry someone who's a close relative.

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

ewwwwwwwwwwwww
nahi cousin se shadi  nevaaa
yaar cousins are just like cousins lol..i mean just friends..dosti rekhoona bus.shadi tak kyu baat le ker jaatay hoo

----------

